# I Need Some Prayers From U Guys, Hurricane Gustav Style...



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2008)

After Hurricane Gustav beats on Cuba for a bit, he's gonna roll into the real nice warm waters of the Gulf of Mexico and put on some muscle mass.... REAL muscle mass....

He's being projected to smack his girth right across my right cheek....

The house I live in had 3 foot of water in it from Hurricane Katrina... I do not want to go through this sh!t again fellas, so anything u guys can do to aid in the spiritual side of this would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 27, 2008)

My prayer and the best luck for you Les.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 27, 2008)

Consider shipping anything really important out of the area (photographs ect).
Water proof containers aren't any good if they're blown across the state.

I lived in Biloxi for almost 2 years and during Hugo. I love the gulf coast.

get a backpacking water purifier... 

Best wishes... it's "Looter Season"

.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 27, 2008)

You got it Les, hopefully it will just blow by without hurting any one.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2008)

Dang, Les. I will fold hands for you and others tonight. However, I have faith you will be spared.

Let us know when the worst is overwith.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2008)

You got it...sending a PM to above...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck shipmate our prayers are with you....

You beat the last bitch - you'll beat this @sshole!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2008)

Was thinking about you and the Madam earlier, Dan. If that mother gets
into the nice warm waters of the gulf, it could go to catagory ump-teen.

That... you guys don't need. I have connections with the good Rev. Pat
Robertson. If you recall, with prayer, *he turns hurricanes*. I'll mention your
neck of the woods to him. *I'm told he has a direct line.....*

Best of luck, we're all pulling for you.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2008)

..and meanwhile gas up the vehicle, flashlights, batteries, canned food, bottled water, and any medicine.

Godspeed.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are working overtime for ya mate. 
All my luck man.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2008)

P.S. Put the grill in the bedroom..... the upstairs bedroom !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2008)

HAH! Don't dismiss this comment! This is actually a brilliant suggestion. The LP gas grill might be your only ability to cook/heat/warm food and water.

Perhaps us forum members and our gifts were precognitive.

Don't forget matches/lighters.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 27, 2008)

good luck I don't think they listen to my prayers but you could always suck up to Oreo


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2008)

I am actually hoping that he won't need the grill to be his sole source of cooking meals, but feel better knowing he has it if need be. The last thing the gulf needs is another one of those haymakers. Our thoughts and prayers are with all of you. Keep us posted and if you need a place that's warm and dry, you know my home is always open to you, anytime my brother. 

But I know you, Dan, and you are one of the baddest azz mofos on the planet. You can kick this dude to the curb and play hacky sack with his spleen.

Good luck you guys, we're all pulling for you.


----------



## seesul (Aug 27, 2008)

If I could hepl you somehow, I´d do it Dan.
In this case I can only pray for your family that Katrina won´t be repeated.
Keep my fingers crossed mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2008)

You guys are in my thoughts.....


----------



## Freebird (Aug 28, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> ..and meanwhile gas up the vehicle, flashlights, batteries, canned food, bottled water, and any medicine.



Matt I can't believe *you* of all people would forget the most important supplies....  



comiso90 said:


> Best wishes... it's "Looter Season"



Keep a box of ammo handy....  

Good luck Les, hope it misses ya


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mr. and Mrs. Case......the gods are with you ..i know after the last 3 beers i had a chat with them You will be safe and you will weather through this. If that little swell gives you crap you call me ill have lucky strapped to a lightning rod so fast itll make that storm get scared.........imagine him 20 feet in the air....wearin a skirt   My prayers are for you guys


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

all my prayers to you and your family dan, best of luck.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck with Gustav, Les... I hope it will miss you. You guys don't need an other Katrina desaster !


----------



## Henk (Aug 28, 2008)

I will keep you in my prayers Dan and I know you guys will be safe. All the best of luck for you and everyone that will be affected by this storm.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank u so much guys, I really appreciate it... I am very concerned about this storm and the life changes that could be coming our way...


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll second THAT!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 28, 2008)

Up here in New Jersey we're thinking good, positive thoughts for you guys. Stay safe, you're already in our prayers.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2008)

Sh*t Dan, You, Becca and the family take care 'ya hear!!

Fingers are crossed for you Guys.....hoping and praying the beast leaves you alone....


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2008)

good luck to you and your family les


----------



## Freebird (Aug 28, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Thank u so much guys, I really appreciate it... I am very concerned about this storm and the life changes that could be coming our way...




Crazy at it sounds, I'm actually supposed to be heading down to the Gulf Coast this weekend, I hope this thing blows over fast... 


If you guys see a semi flying by, you'll know who the fool is...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 28, 2008)

Both of you guys take care. If you get a warning to abandon ship.........leave! I'll be thinking about both of you. I like the idea of getting the grill to a safe place. It seems like a good precaution to take.


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

Attic.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2008)

Sh*t another one. Good luck guys!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2008)

My prayers are with you guys! Keep us posted and Good Luck!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Aug 28, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> After Hurricane Gustav beats on Cuba for a bit, he's gonna roll into the real nice warm waters of the Gulf of Mexico and put on some muscle mass.... REAL muscle mass....
> 
> He's being projected to smack his girth right across my right cheek....
> 
> The house I live in had 3 foot of water in it from Hurricane Katrina... I do not want to go through this sh!t again fellas, so anything u guys can do to aid in the spiritual side of this would be greatly appreciated....


les, God bless! Will keep your area in my prayers!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 28, 2008)

Keep us up to date! We're prayin for you guys (and everyone else down there, too). And while you're playing hackeysack with Gustav's spleen below the 20-ft lightning rod with Lucky (and his skirt) strapped to it, feel free to send any excess rain north-ish and west-ish.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 28, 2008)

Dan - I'll be praying for you guys


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2008)

Les, heard that Gustav stalled in the Carribean. True?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm with all here Dan. I'll be praying for you guys.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck I was in Orlando when Fay hit...I flew out of Tampa yesterday night


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 28, 2008)

good luck to you.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck Lesofprimus, hope the hurricane misses.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank u, so do we....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 30, 2008)

Crap. Level 4. Expecting 140+ mph winds in Gulf Coast.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2008)

Hang in there Dan - hope you still have my number, give a call if you need to!


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2008)

hope you are all ok les it looked bad on the news over here hope it misses you all


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck to you.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 31, 2008)

lock the house, seal that somehow eficient and get our of there man


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the words and prayers guys.... DOnt know about Gustav this morning, but last night when I went to bed it was a Catagory 4 storm with winds upwards of 150mph.... The news girl was stating that it will gain strength once it gets into the Gulf....

Great news....

The REAL great news is that they are predicting it to slam into Louisiana, not Misssissippi.... We will still be on the East side of the storm, so untill Gustav gets closer, we wont know what we're in for....

Im gonna need to get some updated contact info for some of u guys.... If u would, send me out a PM with ur names and phone numbers....

Thanks again everyone.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2008)

Tonights news simply said Gustav is gettin' stronger and that evacuations are on the go in New Orleans....

Fingers still crossed Man! could still kick your @ss yet!


----------



## JugBR (Aug 31, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks for the words and prayers guys.... DOnt know about Gustav this morning, but last night when I went to bed it was a Catagory 4 storm with winds upwards of 150mph.... The news girl was stating that it will gain strength once it gets into the Gulf....
> 
> Great news....
> 
> ...



just the americans or everyone ? 

why dont you try to seal the doors of the house with that impermeable foam ? it dont have a good looking but is really eficient. isnt better prevent instead be caught unprevented ?


----------



## JugBR (Aug 31, 2008)

pictures of gustav in cuba


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 31, 2008)

Best of Luck Les-Fingers crossed!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, Les.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Aug 31, 2008)

hope you will be fine.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 31, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Tonights news simply said Gustav is gettin' stronger and that evacuations are on the go in New Orleans....
> 
> Fingers still crossed Man! could still kick your @ss yet!



I heard on the news that it could become a Category 5 storm in the upcoming days... Yikes !

This being said, they also stated that it was a forced evacuation in New Orleans and that if peoples living there wanted to stay in their house, they would be on their own.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 31, 2008)

keep safe man , the military up here is sending some a/c to help the evac


----------



## JugBR (Aug 31, 2008)

les, i just think if you think the situation gonna be dangerous, is better for you get out to a safe place. but i hope this hurricane loose their power. unfortunelly the cubans havent that lucky. but i also think the usa is better prepared now for this one and to avoid major problems.

keep safe !


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

We're fine, thusly...guys. Saw the first bands overhead about 2 hours ago...smaller gusts of wind, some rain. Its looking to me that we are JUST on the outside of it. 

FTR..sandbags STILL suck. 

One of us will check in, as long as the power holds out. BUT, as of RIIIIIGHT now, we're cool. 

SEE prayer DOES work!!!  Thank you all for your concern.

AS A SIDE NOTE...if y'all don't hear from us in 48 hours...send in the air-boat!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

OH..and yes, we have plenty of beer.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Gussy is gonna slam New Orleans Louisiana instad of South Mississippi, so we'll be alright guys.... Probably lose power, 60-70mph wind gusts, 4-6' Storm Surge.... We may get some flooding from the rain, therefore, Becca and I filled up approximatly 20 sandbags at the fire department today and surrounded our outside doors just in case...

I have Charles, Jan and Wilburs phone numbers in case the power is out longer than anticipated... Thanks again for the prayers fellas, it seemed to work out......

Joe and Eric, please PM me ur phone numbers again, thanks.....


----------



## Erich (Aug 31, 2008)

can you reach me Dan ? just got in the door tonight after a wild 10 days, which will explain much later, been praying for you guys as we left Oregon knowing that big butt and his sister are on their way to your doorstep ........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts Erich... I got real concerned yesterday when the forcasts were alot gimmer.... I dont have ur phone number anymore, lost in the computer change out... Can u PM me???

Thanks again Brother..


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Gussy is gonna slam New Orleans Louisiana instad of South Mississippi, so we'll be alright guys.... Probably lose power, 60-70mph wind gusts, 4-6' Storm Surge.... We may get some flooding from the rain,




Les isn't it going to be a repeat of the location of Katrina? You guys could get surge as bad?

I saw the beach at Gulfport 16 months after Katrina, it was still a wreck...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

We are good to go guys... We had a near miss.... Powers still on, not much rain yet, and ZERO flooding.... I took some pics and vid clips that I will be posting later on... The beach where we go every weekend is basically washed away.... 

Im kinda bummed about that......

We got a big feeder band bearing down on us right now.... Winds should top out at about 50mph.... Lotta fun...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

I had the pleasure of talking to Becca last night. She seemed very upbeat,
not worried [too much]. Filled sandbags all day long and have them around
the house. Still had power and water.... altho I don't know what they want
the water for. Lotsa beer, and just waiting for the festivities to begin. 
Latest report of "Gus" was he was turning a bit to the west, so this will give
them a wider berth. It's suppose to hit land around 1400 today. Still want
to wish them good luck.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2008)

Well keep your head down man!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks again Charles and Wayne....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

If I could I'd have been there helping out with the sandbags etc....and of course the beer! Keep safe and sound brother!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

We're fine man... The kids are outside as I type playing in the rain and wind.... Not much threatening us....


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2008)

great news les


----------



## JugBR (Sep 1, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> We're fine man... The kids are outside as I type playing in the rain and wind.... Not much threatening us....



les if you think you are safe there in mississipi, thats fine, so lets pray and cheers for this hurricane dont make too much damages in louisiana, specially in new orleans where died about 1500 people last time.

also for the cubans and other caribean people who lost their houses and lost their friends and relatives, hope they could rebuild their lifes.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad its ok, Les but now it looks like Hannah is bearing down on Charles' region.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad that all is safe so far Dan.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2008)

Good to hear Les and Becca. I'm glad everyone there was spared the hit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks again fellas.... Ur well wishes and prayers went answered and ur Minister of Whoopass didnt have to break out his bat and rain his vengeance upon Gustavs' nutsack...

As if that really woulda been the case.......

We dodged a bullet guys... When I can get to it, I'll start a thread and post up pics and vids....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to hear it, Les.


----------



## Soren (Sep 1, 2008)

I pray it all goes well and that nobody gets hurt.

EDIT: Glad to hear all is OK.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice talking to you, Dan, thanks for the call. It was very reassuring ! It's
good to know that ole Gus took Horace Greely's advise to head west. Now
we have to worry about Hannah !! Which side of Florida is she going to
take, the east side or the west side ? Looking forward to the pic's ! My
very best to the Missus...

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 1, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Nice talking to you, Dan, thanks for the call. It was very reassuring ! It's
> good to know that ole Gus took Horace Greely's advise to head west. Now
> we have to worry about Hannah !! Which side of Florida is she going to
> take, the east side or the west side ? Looking forward to the pic's ! My
> ...



Most recent projections is it is going to pass east of Florida and hit SC... it has a better chance of hitting me than you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks alot Matt, Charles and Soren... I gotta agree with Capt Kloby, Hannah is projected to go straight up the East Coast....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad you're allright Less


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad everything is alright guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, its very appreciated......


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2008)

well just got off the phone with the man, so D and B and kids are doing the Mississippi 2 -step on Gust as it swirls past them..............

Charles move those Jap Maples..............NOW !


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to here things went good for you, Becca and the kids. Hopefully in a couple of days thinks will be back to normal. Sorry to hear about your beach that you like to go to, Hopefully it can be rebuilt.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice to here you didn't get hurt


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks B-17, and for the record, its hear, not here... 

Im going through the pics and vids as I type so tonight u should have something to gander at...


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 1, 2008)

Good to hear it all went well!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, forgot you were in the Carloinas, mkloby! The track I saw predicted landfall around the Carolinas and then a right turn up into Virginia. Charles put away that scooter and MK hope you batten down the hatches!

Les and Becc, glad you came through it. I don't think B-17 could heer you!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry....I have a couple more days to be brain dead before school...... plus I won't be here as often


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

They can't keep us Jersey people away forever!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

lol no they can't


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 1, 2008)

Sure as fu*k they can, just threaten them with a shower and some deoderant and see them Jerseyites run...


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

> Sure as fu*k they can, just threaten them with a shower and some deoderant and see them Jerseyites run...



oooohhhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Any true blooded Long Islander feels the same about u pricks from Jurzey... ESPECIALLY, with a painful grimace on my mug, u South Jurzey pricks...

U've always been jealous of us LonGilandurs and our pretty pre-pubescent girls, not to mention our lack of sh!t smellin landfills and, this is the most important of all, a small little island off our Southern Coast that is entirely infested with co*k gobblers....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

You've just got flatlander envy!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Erich said:


> Charles move those Jap Maples..............NOW !




Erich:
Where would you like me to put them ? All 421 of them !! Guess the
sheltered west side would be appropose. And I just planted 36 spider
plants, too. And I have about 60 geraniums.... Oh boy, the greenhouse 
is gonna be full..... not to mention the den, living room, garage, etc ...

I think I need to call the good Rev. Pat Robertson...

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 2, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Any true blooded Long Islander feels the same about u pricks from Jurzey... ESPECIALLY, with a painful grimace on my mug, u South Jurzey pricks...
> 
> U've always been jealous of us LonGilandurs and our pretty pre-pubescent girls, not to mention our lack of sh!t smellin landfills and, this is the most important of all, a small little island off our Southern Coast that is entirely infested with co*k gobblers....



Les has a vendetta ever since he was shot down by a tranny in Hoboken on a dark winter night 

You know full well the feeling is mutual. I know a guy from just north of Long Island... typical new yorker SoB, and never hesitated to tell you how he's better than you. Even when he's all jacked up, he'll be telling you how to correct yourself. God I can't stand you a**clowns!

I thought we were all on the same page w/ regard to garbage removal - send it to SI???


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

If it was the story of a MARINE Tranny in Hoboken, u'd be pretty close to the truth Kloby...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ouch.

And Mr. C, you have 421 Jap Maples? Have 1 and its about 4ft in diameter. How big is your yard!!??


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

Most of his are saplings and grafts Matt....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

If you have 421 of them, some of them have to be larger right? He's been talking about them since he's been on the forum. Otherwise that would be one scarred tree.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

time for cement and concrete blocks I think .............. ~ suppose rigging a tarp system would be a joke


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> And Mr. C, you have 421 Jap Maples? Have 1 and its about 4ft in diameter. How big is your yard!!??



I have four planted in the ground, the tallest is six feet. I have about
fifty cultivars in pots on the east side of the house, tallest is four feet
or so. There are five or six in pots in the front. The rest are in "bands"
{4" X 6" plastic pots} sitting on the east side of the house.

My whole yard is 1/3 of an acre. I have three tables in the back yard with
JM's in 6" pots on them. Drop by on your way to Atlantic City....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Quite the cultivar you are.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

Charles how about some more pics of the yard ? my place is a mess right now till I clean it up so I can post J Maples from my little spot in the NW.

E ~


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Erich said:


> Charles how about some more pics of the yard ? my place is a mess right now till I clean it up so I can post J Maples from my little spot in the NW.
> 
> E ~



I can do that. This has not been a good year for JM's. The temperature
jumped from the high 70's to the low 90's in two days. That stressed a lot 
of them out big time. It's almost time for the fall landscapers to visit me,
and I won't have much to pick from. In April and May I sold 200 JM's to
landscapers and contractors. I've been concentrating on houseplants
[geraniums, ivy geraniums and two kinds of spider plants] most of the 
summer. They sell well, too. Pic's soon....

Charles


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

great ! will look forward to pics. Charles am hoping the enxt weeks to visit forest farms or at least to see what they have left of their J. Maple stocks. came back through 5 different nurseries in northern Oregon and the fall colours are already coming on up that way to my north 200 miles.

we also got thumped by weather as the Maples were starting to leaf and form it went from 65F to 100F withing 10 days and really ripped the maples with severe leaf burn on everything, several oversized maples in pots have been moved continually this spring/summer


----------



## mkloby (Sep 2, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> If it was the story of a MARINE Tranny in Hoboken, u'd be pretty close to the truth Kloby...





Just glad things worked out for you all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Brother....


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, Charles..I'm glad to hear it wasn't my little maple that was having a bad time, I was worried about it. No, I wasn't over watering.  She has vastly improved this last week, its like she woke up.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad to hear that, Becca. The majority of mine look bad. Leaves dropping 
or turning brown... drying up. Some held up good, epecially those in the front
that have about 60% shade during the day. Pic's soon.

Charles


----------



## Henk (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad you made it without any sh*t. I just hope we do not get any floods here where I live, last year was bad and the year before that.

I am sure as hell glad I do not live where there are tornado's, earthquakes, volcano's and tropical storms.


----------

